# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Preç Leku  Bajraktar i Dajçit thoshte: Pa pajtim dhe bamirësi nuk ka nuk ka familje

## lek-p

Preç Leku  Bajraktar i Dajçit thoshte: Pa pajtim dhe bamirësi nuk ka nuk ka familje të shëndoshë e as Shqipëri

Shkruan: Lek MRIJAJ

Sidoqoftë, kontributi shumë i madh dhe i çmueshëm i Preç Lekut nga Dajçi i Shkodres  me prejardhje nga Shestani  i Malit te Zi dikur Shqipëri, përkundër hakmarrjeve te ndryshme qe u bënin ne Trojet Etnike  dhe presionit ndaj familjes Leku dhe Shqiptarëve kjo familje u detyrua nga ana e hasmit pra  për tu ikur vëllavrasjeve ku hasmëria nuk ishte kulture e gjakut tone por qëajo  ishte model pjellë  kulturë e pushtuesve, perandorisë otomane, detyrimisht e lëshuan vendlindjen-truallin  e tyre Shestanin dhe kalojnë ne pjesën tjetër te Shqipërisë pra te vendosen ne Dajç te Shkodres.
Menjëherë pas vendosjes se kësaj familje mike-bujare dhe atdhetare me kulture te pastër dhe me vlera te përgjithshme te formësuar pra ne te cilin krenohen familja miqtë dhe rrethi i Preçës arritën me urti dhe bujari te krijojnë miqësi dhe rreth te gjerë shumë shpejt..Ne ato kohe te vështira dhe te mundimshme  qe ishte sunduesi mbi 5 shekullor  i bënte presion tek familja e Preçit dhe te tjerët pra tek shqiptaret ai sbashku me shokët i pandashëm ne jetë pra me Tom Ndojen, e Kol Cinin ,arritën te jenë afër njerëzve shpirtërisht dhe me zemër duke u solidarizuar me ta pra  ne mes veti ua shtrijnë dorën njerëzve te varfër (me skamje) ne shenjë bamirësie e humaniteti arritën te krijojnë unitet, dashuri e miqësi ne mes te popullit vëlladashës Dajças duke bërë pajtimin e gjaqeve ngatërresave dhe plagëve  te ndryshme konflikteve të tjera midis miqve dhe rrethit te tyre  në Dajç te Shkodres.
Me humanizmin e tyre vullnet mire dhe bindjen për te krijuar paçe ,dashuri e urti ata  ishin nisur te bashkuar me kryeplakun e madhe te Dajçt Preçen i cili me filozofin e tij atdhetare e fetare ishin nisur  drejt unitetit vëllazëror e miqësor ne mes te popullit  shqiptarë,sepse populli si kurrë me pare kishte nevojë për urti dhe pajtim e bamirësi vlen te thuhet se plaku Preç e njihte shkëlqyeshëm edhe Kanunin e Lekë Dukagjinit pra sbashku me  këta tre shoke ishin te pandashëm Preçi,Toma dhe Kola te bashkuar e shihnin ne sytë e tyre se populli  rrethi pra Dajçasit kishin nevojë për ndihmë përkundër sundimeve te egra barbare te pushtuesit otoman njerëzve më se kurrë  i duhej dashamirësia dhe uniteti , trimat  burrat e Dajçit Preçen,Tomen, dhe Kolën  vetë rrethi i trajtonte si çelës për shpëtim pra për zgjidhjen e çdo problemi të së ardhmes së Dajçasve, të përforcimit të vëllazërisë dhe bashkëjetesës paqësore si parim dhe themel i jetës së qytetëruar.
Preç Leku me autoritetin e tij prej  pleqnarit, kryepajtimtarit e kryeplakut të urtë të te Dajçit te Shkodres , u bë pajtues, pishtar ikonë e gjallë pra  figure e shkëlqyer e shquar  ndritur i rrethit aty ku jetonte ai furishëm  u aktivizua në aksionet madhështore të pajtimit paçes unitetit dhe humanizëm ne te cilën ju përgjigjet urdhrave te Zotit dhe amanetit te Gjergj Kastriotit ku në atë kohë e kërkonte Shqiptaria dhe Dajçi i Shkodres.
Perandoria otomane nen udhëheqjen e Zotërinjve te tyre pra Vezirëve ne kohen e vetë ata  i kishin zaptuar te tera pronat e Dajçit dhe Shqipërisë etnike,pra si pushtues i keqtrajtonte njerëzit pamëshirshëm ne mënyrë brutale te egër e barbare mirëpo ne mbijetesë ata ne krye me trimat e rrethit Preçen ,Tomen dhe Kolën nuk lejuan stopuan vezirët (zotërinjtë) perandorin sunduese  te behën  turpërim tek populli  ne atë rast shkojnë me kokëfortësi-trimëri te armatosur deri ne dhëmbë   dhe u dalin perballe atyre  vezirve pushtues .Burri i rrethit Preç Leku me dy shoket e jetes se tij Tom Ndojen e Kol Cinin e debatojne ne mes veti se si do ja lidhin koken kesaj ngjarje te mjerë qe e kishte katandisur popullin mirpo asesi nuk pajtohen me dhunen e tyre barbare qe e bënin  ata pushtues te eger te kalifatit te azisë nder popullaten e Dajçit  keta tre burra kurr nuk lejuan veten dhe popullin te bien nen ombrellen dhe urdherave otomane meniherë fillojne problemet ne mes veti pra me Vezirin e Dajçit të Shkodres.Keta  tre keta shoke trima dhe rrethin e saj bujarë me kokefortesi u fusin friken zotnive pushtues otoman  veç me trimeri dhe burreri ata kacafyten ne mes veti ua venë pushken ne kokë Zotnive- Vezirve te atij rrethi , në atë kohë dhunshem e debuan vezirin pra e shperngulen nga rrethi Dajçi,te shkodres net e cilin bahet fjale per nje pushtues te eger barbarë mbi 5 shekullor te trojeve tona etnike Shqiptare të Gjergj Kastriotit,kështu mund te themi se PrëçLeku me shokët Tom Ndojen e Kolë Cinin  mbeten ikonë e pashlyeshme me vlera te shëndosha kombëtare dhe njerzore  pra ua la amanet edhe pasaradhëve te tyre se si te jetohet si ti shtrihet dora e bamiresisë njerzve te skamur per te ju japur ndihmë dhe si te ndermjetësohet per një unitet dhe pajtim nder popullatën Shqiptare,Preç Leku me një amanet duke ua lënë rrethit dhe pasardhesve te tyre se Pa pajtim dhe bamirësi nuk ka familje të shëndoshë dhe as Shqipëri.

Preç Leku me shokë ndjeku me besnikeri rrugen e burrerisë paçes dhe pajtimit  edhe në kohen e zezë te regjimit totalitar te Enver Hoxhës
Mënijherë pas perfundimit te luftes se dyte boterore aty kah  viti 1944 me metodat e diktaturës qe ishin të për shkallëzuara, synohej të krijoheshin gjithnjë psikoza nder shqiptarë kur erdhi koha-dita  e zezë  per Shqiptaret dhe  Shipërin e Kastriotit erdhi komunizmi famkeq satanikë ,dolen te mbledhin armet ne atë kohë ne populate u bente presion i pameshirëshem nder njerzit e Shqiperisë duke filluar te ua kerkonin armë pra edhe te çarmatosen dhunëshem me forcë dhe me nje diktature te eger primitive-mesjetare me kapjen e shumë personave pra Shqiptarë u kapen edhe keta 3 burra te rrethit te Prëçes pra (Mark Gjergji-Palok Pjetri-Mark Zeqja) qe  te 3të  ishin nga Suka Dajçit e vendosen me i ekzekutu pa gjyq ne Dajç,mirpo para ekzektimit  i sjellin urgjentisht tek Kryeplaku Preç Leku ashtu  te arrestuar dhe torturuar me duar te lidhura sikur te ishin kriminel ! e i thonë kryeplakut burrit te fisit dhe Dajçit te Shkodres ja merri dhe futi ne aher dhe merru me ta  pra me çarmatosje dhe menjiher Preçi ju kunder pergjigjet te mjerve totalitarve te kuq te cilet ushtronin dhune  nder Shqiptar të pafajshem ata me nje mentalitet djallezor dhe totalitar u thoshte o njerzë une Prëç Leku jam burri i Shestanit dhe Dajçit të Shkodres unë per burra te Shqipes  kam bukë,bekim,paçe dhe oda per kta burra e trima te Kastriotit jo ahër se ne ahër rrin bagetia e kta i kam shoke te gjakut dhe te pushkes e ju garantoj se kta nuk kanë armë per vëllavrasje por edhe ne çoftse i kanë ata i mbajnë per vetë mbrojtje nga katilat e të pafeut (e kishte fjalen per komunistet)me kto fjale te Preçit ua falen jeten te treve dhe shumë e shumë te tjerve te cilet e paten fatin e njëjtë me keta burr ate Dajçit Shkodranë.
Edhe Hasan Isufi,anti Komunist,e anti Enverist,ishte mik i ngushtë i beses me  Preç Lekun  qe te dytë ishin te bashkuar me nje ide dhe filozofi kombetare atdhetare pra ishin  ishin bukëdhenes dhe orator te mrekullueshem te kohes  pra ne ate kohe thoshte Hasani, o Preç Leku e di se ju jeni trima ,burra te nderit e bukë dhenesa mirpo nuk  kam çfare te ju bejë,por ai flite per disa familje tjera aty ne zone-rreth  qe i mbanin  Komunistat mbi tavan duke bere spiunazh ne dëmin e familjeve qe ishin me nderë pr ate kenë kujdes se ata spiuna do ua bejnë sherrin do ua  flakë pragun e shtëpis me prapavija te ndyta djallëzore permesë spiunazhit dhe metodave te ndryshme te ndyta.
Ne nje kohe te caktuar qeveria e kuqe e asaj kohe jep urdher Kryeplakut Preç me mbledh njerezit per ate dhe te bejë mobilizimin per sherbimin ushtarak ,ne prezence te komandantit zgjodhi nji nder keta edhe Gjin Tomen nga Dajçi dhe para komandantit i ati i Gjinit,Tom Marku i thoshte Preçit si po ma merrni Gjinin ushtar e kush mi ruan delet e kopesë sime pra njerzit ishin me halle dhe me skamje por me dinjitet te forte miqesor dhe atdhetar,komandanti i atehershem komunist tentonë  me vra pra te bejë likuidimin e  Tom Markut e ne shpejtesi i del Preçi si vetetima para pushkes dhe i thote Komandatit po si deshiron  me vra nji varfer fukara qe mezi jeton se ai nga hallie ka  e jo nga kokëfortesia pas nderhyrjes se kryeplakut Preçes e liruan Tom Markun pa asnje problem.
Keshtu kohe pas kohe me plote sfida te ndryshme ne vitin  1958 te bijte e Preçit Toni-Kini-Gega-Deda nuk pranuan me dorezue pronat e tyre te trasheguara nga paradhesit e tyre ne koperativen nen udheheqjen e diktatorit Hoxha ,pra qeveria e atehershme e Enver Hoxhes nepermjet disa fuksave ne Dajç vendosin me i ba Kulak para tanë popullit te Dajçit,u thane popullit Dajçit se Bijte e Bajraktarit  nuk deshirojnë me hy  ne koperative e prandaj po i bajme kulak.ne ate rast vjen Marku nipi Preçit e zihet me këta e sulmon kryesin me i vra para popullit,por Zoti i madh e ndalen ne kohe se per keta vellezër do te ishte qenë nje tragjedi-katastrofe  e madhe
Kjo rezistencë kunder Bijve te Bajraktarit vazhdon pak me shume se nje dekade rreth 12-13 vjet duke mos ju dorezuar Enver katilit,deri ne 1970 me shume provokime e me shume vuajtje i detyrojne me hy ne koperative dhunëshem e tera kjo ndodhi pikrishte se keta burra trima te kohës  ishin ne shenjester dhe ishin burra e  Bijte e Bajraktarit Dajçit!
Vlenë te thuhet se ne çdo moment ne çdo kohe familja e madhe me nder  Leku ishte ne shenjester pra halë në sy per administartoret e parties se kuqe staliniste qe udheheqnin ne ate kohe sistemin totalitar komunist mirpo me dinjitet dhe me plotë moral te pastert atdhetar-njerzorë pra edhe ishin tbijt trashegimtaret e te madhit Preç Lekut ne te cilen e mbajten amanetin e tij te trasheguar qe gjithmonë thoshte thoshte;Pa pajtim dhe Bamirësi nuk ka familje te shëndoshë e as Shqipëri.
Familja Leku çdo here, me krenari e kujton paraardhesin e tij Preç Lekun dhe miqet e tyre Tom Ndojen e Kolë Cinin dhe burrat e asaj kohe pa dallim besimi apo fisi per ta çellimi i tyre primar ishte Shqiptaria dhe vullneti i drejtë ne jetë.
Pasardhesit Leku te Dajçit pra  me plotë krenari mburren me besnikerin e tyre ata po i kujtojnë dhe perherë do i kujtojnë per mot e jetë si burra te nderit te paçes,besnikerisë dhe te pajtimit.
Ju qofte Lavdi dhe nderi ketyre burrave te dheut ata ishin janë dhe do të mbeten jo vetem krenaria e familjes Leku te Dajçit te Shkodres por edhe krenaria e Shqiptarisë net e gjitha Trojet Etnike.

----------


## lek-p

Preç Leku  Bajraktar i Dajçit thoshte: Pa pajtim dhe bamirësi nuk ka nuk ka familje të shëndoshë e as Shqipëri

Shkruan: Lek MRIJAJ

Sidoqoftë, kontributi shumë i madh dhe i çmueshëm i Preç Lekut nga Dajçi i Shkodres  me prejardhje nga Shestani  i Malit te Zi dikur Shqipëri, përkundër hakmarrjeve te ndryshme qe u bënin ne Trojet Etnike  dhe presionit ndaj familjes Leku dhe Shqiptarëve kjo familje u detyrua nga ana e hasmit pra  për tu ikur vëllavrasjeve ku hasmëria nuk ishte kulture e gjakut tone por qëajo  ishte model pjellë  kulturë e pushtuesve, perandorisë otomane, detyrimisht e lëshuan vendlindjen-truallin  e tyre Shestanin dhe kalojnë ne pjesën tjetër te Shqipërisë pra te vendosen ne Dajç te Shkodres.
Menjëherë pas vendosjes se kësaj familje mike-bujare dhe atdhetare me kulture te pastër dhe me vlera te përgjithshme te formësuar pra ne te cilin krenohen familja miqtë dhe rrethi i Preçës arritën me urti dhe bujari te krijojnë miqësi dhe rreth te gjerë shumë shpejt..Ne ato kohe te vështira dhe te mundimshme  qe ishte sunduesi mbi 5 shekullor  i bënte presion tek familja e Preçit dhe te tjerët pra tek shqiptaret ai sbashku me shokët i pandashëm ne jetë pra me Tom Ndojen, e Kol Cinin ,arritën te jenë afër njerëzve shpirtërisht dhe me zemër duke u solidarizuar me ta pra  ne mes veti ua shtrijnë dorën njerëzve te varfër (me skamje) ne shenjë bamirësie e humaniteti arritën te krijojnë unitet, dashuri e miqësi ne mes te popullit vëlladashës Dajças duke bërë pajtimin e gjaqeve ngatërresave dhe plagëve  te ndryshme konflikteve të tjera midis miqve dhe rrethit te tyre  në Dajç te Shkodres.
Me humanizmin e tyre vullnet mire dhe bindjen për te krijuar paçe ,dashuri e urti ata  ishin nisur te bashkuar me kryeplakun e madhe te Dajçt Preçen i cili me filozofin e tij atdhetare e fetare ishin nisur  drejt unitetit vëllazëror e miqësor ne mes te popullit  shqiptarë,sepse populli si kurrë me pare kishte nevojë për urti dhe pajtim e bamirësi vlen te thuhet se plaku Preç e njihte shkëlqyeshëm edhe Kanunin e Lekë Dukagjinit pra sbashku me  këta tre shoke ishin te pandashëm Preçi,Toma dhe Kola te bashkuar e shihnin ne sytë e tyre se populli  rrethi pra Dajçasit kishin nevojë për ndihmë përkundër sundimeve te egra barbare te pushtuesit otoman njerëzve më se kurrë  i duhej dashamirësia dhe uniteti , trimat  burrat e Dajçit Preçen,Tomen, dhe Kolën  vetë rrethi i trajtonte si çelës për shpëtim pra për zgjidhjen e çdo problemi të së ardhmes së Dajçasve, të përforcimit të vëllazërisë dhe bashkëjetesës paqësore si parim dhe themel i jetës së qytetëruar.
Preç Leku me autoritetin e tij prej  pleqnarit, kryepajtimtarit e kryeplakut të urtë të te Dajçit te Shkodres , u bë pajtues, pishtar ikonë e gjallë pra  figure e shkëlqyer e shquar  ndritur i rrethit aty ku jetonte ai furishëm  u aktivizua në aksionet madhështore të pajtimit paçes unitetit dhe humanizëm ne te cilën ju përgjigjet urdhrave te Zotit dhe amanetit te Gjergj Kastriotit ku në atë kohë e kërkonte Shqiptaria dhe Dajçi i Shkodres.
Perandoria otomane nen udhëheqjen e Zotërinjve te tyre pra Vezirëve ne kohen e vetë ata  i kishin zaptuar te tera pronat e Dajçit dhe Shqipërisë etnike,pra si pushtues i keqtrajtonte njerëzit pamëshirshëm ne mënyrë brutale te egër e barbare mirëpo ne mbijetesë ata ne krye me trimat e rrethit Preçen ,Tomen dhe Kolën nuk lejuan stopuan vezirët (zotërinjtë) perandorin sunduese  te behën  turpërim tek populli  ne atë rast shkojnë me kokëfortësi-trimëri te armatosur deri ne dhëmbë   dhe u dalin perballe atyre  vezirve pushtues .Burri i rrethit Preç Leku me dy shoket e jetes se tij Tom Ndojen e Kol Cinin e debatojne ne mes veti se si do ja lidhin koken kesaj ngjarje te mjerë qe e kishte katandisur popullin mirpo asesi nuk pajtohen me dhunen e tyre barbare qe e bënin  ata pushtues te eger te kalifatit te azisë nder popullaten e Dajçit  keta tre burra kurr nuk lejuan veten dhe popullin te bien nen ombrellen dhe urdherave otomane meniherë fillojne problemet ne mes veti pra me Vezirin e Dajçit të Shkodres.Keta  tre keta shoke trima dhe rrethin e saj bujarë me kokefortesi u fusin friken zotnive pushtues otoman  veç me trimeri dhe burreri ata kacafyten ne mes veti ua venë pushken ne kokë Zotnive- Vezirve te atij rrethi , në atë kohë dhunshem e debuan vezirin pra e shperngulen nga rrethi Dajçi,te shkodres net e cilin bahet fjale per nje pushtues te eger barbarë mbi 5 shekullor te trojeve tona etnike Shqiptare të Gjergj Kastriotit,kështu mund te themi se PrëçLeku me shokët Tom Ndojen e Kolë Cinin  mbeten ikonë e pashlyeshme me vlera te shëndosha kombëtare dhe njerzore  pra ua la amanet edhe pasaradhëve te tyre se si te jetohet si ti shtrihet dora e bamiresisë njerzve te skamur per te ju japur ndihmë dhe si te ndermjetësohet per një unitet dhe pajtim nder popullatën Shqiptare,Preç Leku me një amanet duke ua lënë rrethit dhe pasardhesve te tyre se Pa pajtim dhe bamirësi nuk ka familje të shëndoshë dhe as Shqipëri.

Preç Leku me shokë ndjeku me besnikeri rrugen e burrerisë paçes dhe pajtimit  edhe në kohen e zezë te regjimit totalitar te Enver Hoxhës
Mënijherë pas perfundimit te luftes se dyte boterore aty kah  viti 1944 me metodat e diktaturës qe ishin të për shkallëzuara, synohej të krijoheshin gjithnjë psikoza nder shqiptarë kur erdhi koha-dita  e zezë  per Shqiptaret dhe  Shipërin e Kastriotit erdhi komunizmi famkeq satanikë ,dolen te mbledhin armet ne atë kohë ne populate u bente presion i pameshirëshem nder njerzit e Shqiperisë duke filluar te ua kerkonin armë pra edhe te çarmatosen dhunëshem me forcë dhe me nje diktature te eger primitive-mesjetare me kapjen e shumë personave pra Shqiptarë u kapen edhe keta 3 burra te rrethit te Prëçes pra (Mark Gjergji-Palok Pjetri-Mark Zeqja) qe  te 3të  ishin nga Suka Dajçit e vendosen me i ekzekutu pa gjyq ne Dajç,mirpo para ekzektimit  i sjellin urgjentisht tek Kryeplaku Preç Leku ashtu  te arrestuar dhe torturuar me duar te lidhura sikur te ishin kriminel ! e i thonë kryeplakut burrit te fisit dhe Dajçit te Shkodres ja merri dhe futi ne aher dhe merru me ta  pra me çarmatosje dhe menjiher Preçi ju kunder pergjigjet te mjerve totalitarve te kuq te cilet ushtronin dhune  nder Shqiptar të pafajshem ata me nje mentalitet djallezor dhe totalitar u thoshte o njerzë une Prëç Leku jam burri i Shestanit dhe Dajçit të Shkodres unë per burra te Shqipes  kam bukë,bekim,paçe dhe oda per kta burra e trima te Kastriotit jo ahër se ne ahër rrin bagetia e kta i kam shoke te gjakut dhe te pushkes e ju garantoj se kta nuk kanë armë per vëllavrasje por edhe ne çoftse i kanë ata i mbajnë per vetë mbrojtje nga katilat e të pafeut (e kishte fjalen per komunistet)me kto fjale te Preçit ua falen jeten te treve dhe shumë e shumë te tjerve te cilet e paten fatin e njëjtë me keta burr ate Dajçit Shkodranë.
Edhe Hasan Isufi,anti Komunist,e anti Enverist,ishte mik i ngushtë i beses me  Preç Lekun  qe te dytë ishin te bashkuar me nje ide dhe filozofi kombetare atdhetare pra ishin  ishin bukëdhenes dhe orator te mrekullueshem te kohes  pra ne ate kohe thoshte Hasani, o Preç Leku e di se ju jeni trima ,burra te nderit e bukë dhenesa mirpo nuk  kam çfare te ju bejë,por ai flite per disa familje tjera aty ne zone-rreth  qe i mbanin  Komunistat mbi tavan duke bere spiunazh ne dëmin e familjeve qe ishin me nderë pr ate kenë kujdes se ata spiuna do ua bejnë sherrin do ua  flakë pragun e shtëpis me prapavija te ndyta djallëzore permesë spiunazhit dhe metodave te ndryshme te ndyta.
Ne nje kohe te caktuar qeveria e kuqe e asaj kohe jep urdher Kryeplakut Preç me mbledh njerezit per ate dhe te bejë mobilizimin per sherbimin ushtarak ,ne prezence te komandantit zgjodhi nji nder keta edhe Gjin Tomen nga Dajçi dhe para komandantit i ati i Gjinit,Tom Marku i thoshte Preçit si po ma merrni Gjinin ushtar e kush mi ruan delet e kopesë sime pra njerzit ishin me halle dhe me skamje por me dinjitet te forte miqesor dhe atdhetar,komandanti i atehershem komunist tentonë  me vra pra te bejë likuidimin e  Tom Markut e ne shpejtesi i del Preçi si vetetima para pushkes dhe i thote Komandatit po si deshiron  me vra nji varfer fukara qe mezi jeton se ai nga hallie ka  e jo nga kokëfortesia pas nderhyrjes se kryeplakut Preçes e liruan Tom Markun pa asnje problem.
Keshtu kohe pas kohe me plote sfida te ndryshme ne vitin  1958 te bijte e Preçit Toni-Kini-Gega-Deda nuk pranuan me dorezue pronat e tyre te trasheguara nga paradhesit e tyre ne koperativen nen udheheqjen e diktatorit Hoxha ,pra qeveria e atehershme e Enver Hoxhes nepermjet disa fuksave ne Dajç vendosin me i ba Kulak para tanë popullit te Dajçit,u thane popullit Dajçit se Bijte e Bajraktarit  nuk deshirojnë me hy  ne koperative e prandaj po i bajme kulak.ne ate rast vjen Marku nipi Preçit e zihet me këta e sulmon kryesin me i vra para popullit,por Zoti i madh e ndalen ne kohe se per keta vellezër do te ishte qenë nje tragjedi-katastrofe  e madhe
Kjo rezistencë kunder Bijve te Bajraktarit vazhdon pak me shume se nje dekade rreth 12-13 vjet duke mos ju dorezuar Enver katilit,deri ne 1970 me shume provokime e me shume vuajtje i detyrojne me hy ne koperative dhunëshem e tera kjo ndodhi pikrishte se keta burra trima te kohës  ishin ne shenjester dhe ishin burra e  Bijte e Bajraktarit Dajçit!
Vlenë te thuhet se ne çdo moment ne çdo kohe familja e madhe me nder  Leku ishte ne shenjester pra halë në sy per administartoret e parties se kuqe staliniste qe udheheqnin ne ate kohe sistemin totalitar komunist mirpo me dinjitet dhe me plotë moral te pastert atdhetar-njerzorë pra edhe ishin tbijt trashegimtaret e te madhit Preç Lekut ne te cilen e mbajten amanetin e tij te trasheguar qe gjithmonë thoshte thoshte;Pa pajtim dhe Bamirësi nuk ka familje te shëndoshë e as Shqipëri.
Familja Leku çdo here, me krenari e kujton paraardhesin e tij Preç Lekun dhe miqet e tyre Tom Ndojen e Kolë Cinin dhe burrat e asaj kohe pa dallim besimi apo fisi per ta çellimi i tyre primar ishte Shqiptaria dhe vullneti i drejtë ne jetë.
Pasardhesit Leku te Dajçit pra  me plotë krenari mburren me besnikerin e tyre ata po i kujtojnë dhe perherë do i kujtojnë per mot e jetë si burra te nderit te paçes,besnikerisë dhe te pajtimit.
Ju qofte Lavdi dhe nderi ketyre burrave te dheut ata ishin janë dhe do të mbeten jo vetem krenaria e familjes Leku te Dajçit te Shkodres por edhe krenaria e Shqiptarisë net e gjitha Trojet Etnike.[/QUOTE]

----------

